# Book Review: Rid of My Disgrace



## FenderPriest (Mar 1, 2011)

Published at my blog this week - Review: Rid of My Disgrace

The book can be found here: Rid of My Disgrace: _Hope and Healing for Victims of Sexual Assault_ by Justing S. Holcomb and Lindsey A. Holcomb


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 1, 2011)

Cooool thanks, Jacob. I've been waiting for this book.


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 2, 2011)

Just wanted to share a little interview follow up I did with Justin Holcomb, the author of Rid of My Disgrace: here.


----------

